# General > Recipes >  Bangers, bangers, bangers!

## Joefitz

Seven years ago, I posted a request for banger recipes, pork, or beef. I STILL have not found one that reminds me of home. 
Anyone help, please?? You could pm me, or e-mail at ndtthree@gmail.com
Thanks in advance,
Joe Fitzpatrick

----------


## willjean

I have a simple recipe for pork and just and more seasoning and courser mince at times

650g pork shoulder
350g belly pork
100g bread crumbs or 125g rusk
2 tsp salt
3/4 tsp pepper ground is best
1/2 tsp sage
3 or 4 good grates of nutmeg
1 greated apple

bind together and fill casings

Hope this gives you an idea

----------


## orkneycadian

Not sure what the recipe is, but these are the sausages that everyone should be eating these days.  

https://www.facebook.com/williamshea...type=1&theater

----------

